# Yo-Yo Ma Plays Bach



## eljr

Yo-Yo Ma
Yo-Yo Ma Plays Bach

Release Date May 12, 2017
Duration01:21:16
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 10, 1982
Recording Location
Massachusetts, Lee, First Congregational Church
Massachusetts, Worcester, MechanicsHall
New York City, American Academy of Arts and Letters
New York City, Vanguard Studios
NewYork, Woodstock, Dreamland Recording Studios
The Netherlands, Leiden, De Stadsgehoorzaal


----------



## Joe B

I've got the 1983 release on CBS Records Masterworks of Yo Yo Ma playing:
"The 6 Unaccompanied Cello Suites"
"6 Suiten for Violoncello"
"Les 6 Suites Pour Violoncelle Seul"
Complete Works

An excellent 2 CD set that was re-released by Sony in 2015


----------

